# Stern rail for Oday 22



## capt2b (Feb 3, 2011)

Im new to the sailing world, but happy to be here!
I recently purchased a "78" Oday 22. I would like to install a stern-rail and lifelines, can someone push me in the right direction?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

As a pretty common production boat you might find used stuff, esp in hurricane prone areas. A bit of googling might turn something up, and there have been some 'marine wreckers' with an on-line presence popping up of late. (Minney's, another in Bellingham)

Failing that any marine SS fabricator could make one for you, you could customize it for your own needs that way (ie make sure existing mounts line up etc) Most sailing areas will have a few companies doing this kind of work.

Best of luck..


----------

